# PTE exam: 2 test booking



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

hello everyone
I am from Pakistan and there is no test center of PTE in my country. Therefore I will be flying to any other country for the test. But I want to know is it possible to book two test at once so that I can try another time if I dont get the required resut?

Thanks


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

combatant said:


> hello everyone
> I am from Pakistan and there is no test center of PTE in my country. Therefore I will be flying to any other country for the test. But I want to know is it possible to book two test at once so that I can try another time if I dont get the required resut?
> 
> Thanks


Completely impossible. I tried to make another assignment via their support, but no luck.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

What is the solution then?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

combatant said:


> What is the solution then?


On the date you get the result, which is generally in 2/3 days, choose the centre which has the earliest free slot in the nearby cities

Cheers


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

However, you will have to pay a late date fee which may be noticeably higher. 

After my experience with PTE, I can say for sure that this very thing (one can have only 1 exam booked) is the worst part of PTE. I had the same situation (no PTE centres in Russia) and wanted to book several exams abroad, but turned out it is impossible. 

I even planned to temporarily move to Ho Chi Minh, because there is a centre which has exams every day and it is quite cheap to live there. Fortunately, I had a required result on the first try.


----------

